# A Whine Coming from the Engine...



## Doc'sL30 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a completely stock 98 Altima GXE with 101,000 miles. When idling i hear a small whine and when i accelerate it gets louder. Someone told me it could just be that I need to replace my belts. Could someone help?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

could be belts, could be the alternator, could be the power steering. mine has whined since day 1. sounds like an extremely small turbo. i dont worry about mine. ive changed the belts, the engine, the alternator - the sounds always there. ive given up - its an altima thing.


----------

